# Leslies Pool Filter Sand, Two Thumbs UP!!



## venom800 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am by no means a fish expert, but one thing i have done a lot of is clean, clean and clean sand!

Since we started keeping fish, i always like the look and IMO ease of cleaning the sand vs rock. So our journey started of cleaning sand to put into the aquariums.

>>>>Leslie's Pool Filter Sand<<<<

This sand is a miracle sand  , it can be found at Leslie's pool supply places. It is actually branded under different names so can probably be found in other places. The best way for my to explain the color of this sand is to think of a sandy white beach. Its not pure white, neither is it brown. The grain size throughout the whole bag is all uniform, meaning there isn't a bunch of small and then big grains. They are all a very nice sized grain probably bit bigger than table salt. When it comes time to rinse this sand, don't fret you wont be spending much time on this one! I can wash a 50lb bag in about 30 mins and it comes out crystal clear, the only thing that comes out of this sand is some lil black bits and then its clean. The sand grains weigh a lot so it settles VERY fast so you don't waste hardly anything in the cleaning process. I would normally clean the sand in a 5 gallon bucket tilted on a brick so it drains at an angle and keep the water a lower pressure. With this sand I would fill the bucket up about half way (usually only 1/4 with others) and turn the water pressure up. Just stir it up a few times and its done, it really does not take that long with this stuff. If you were brave enough and had nothing else in your tank you could pour it right on in and let your filters do the work, but that is up to you  . Putting into the tank was so easy, it just fell straight down. It takes mere seconds for it to fall to the bottom, no floaters here :lol: .

The big test for me came from our full grown oscar and jack dempsey tank. Previously I had pure black sand that you get from a pet store, and it has big and small particles of sand. My oscar loves to attack himself in the morning and he could make a clear 75 gallon tank be a blacked out tank in no time :x . I put some foam filters over the intakes cause he could fill my filters up with the sand. The past few morning i have been watching when he goes nuts and he can still move the sand, but not nearly as much and in no time flat the sand is already on the ground. In my book this is an all around great sand. If you are affraid of sand messing up your filters this is the stuff, it does not like to fly :thumb: :thumb: . Most of it that may get to your inlet will( in my case) just fall back down before making it all the way up.

Just to name some of the others i have spent time cleaning and putting in tanks..
Carib Sea Black sand- Not uniform sand, not very heavy. Looks Good.

Carib Sea Black and white sand (cichlid mix) - Not uniform sand, not very heavy. Looks Good.

Home Depot Pool Filter sand- its prewashed but still takes a very long time to clean, grains are not heavy and can be tossed around easy by fish.

Sea Gull Pool Filter sand- It prewashed but once again took rather long time to clean, very brown sand but this one has much larger grains.

Play sand- Washed for 30 mins and decided i wasn't even gonna mess with it :?

Crushed Coral SAND- I let about a 1/4 bucked of this wash for an hour+ and it will never clean up, hope your fish don't swim cause it will cloud up fast.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.


----------

